# Special EMERGENCY Marinellis MNG



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Due to my recent career change, and the necessity to head back to college 5 nights a week .......I haven't been able to enjoy a weekday beer since March 30th. 

Therefore I am respectfully requesting a rare "summer session" MNG on Monday June 12th. This is thestart of my 2 week summer break from classes.

Hoping we can pull this off???


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

Maybe. Do they have WiFi?


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Kevin said:


> Maybe. Do they have WiFi?


 
If they do Neal said he was buying the first round of them!!!!


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

I hear they have them in a Boomba now


----------



## Brian S (Apr 5, 2002)

Emergency?! 

Heck, I saw the title of the thread and grabbed the keys. Now I see it ain't until 12 June.


----------



## AL D. (Feb 18, 2003)

It's about time guys!!!!! See ya on the 12th. Al:chillin:


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

Joel, you _know_ you can count on me!


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Sounds like a winner but I'm gonna have to wait and see. Its Mom's birthday that day and I'm not sure if we're doing something for her the weekend before or the day of.

Hey Les, are you still around Milford/Highland area these days? Almost getting the time for a M&G at the White Lake Inn! It'll soon be time for theTuesday/Wednesday night beach volleyball league at the WLI!


----------



## MUSHY1 (Mar 16, 2004)

I'm in, gotta love those Bumba's......

Mushy


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Brian S said:


> Emergency?!
> 
> Heck, I saw the title of the thread and grabbed the keys. Now I see it ain't until 12 June.



Some emergencies take more planning than others...Les is about the only one I would have expected to grab his keys and run out the door at the mere mention of cold beer!! Now I know I could count on you as wel!!!!:lol:


----------



## Paul C (Nov 27, 2001)

Awesome I might make it, Marenelli's in Madison Heights?


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Yes sir


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Paul that would be great! 

We haven't seen you around the site, or in person in a long time!


----------



## troutbum64 (Mar 8, 2003)

haven't been to one of these before,
you did say they have BEER :evil: 
I'll definately try to make it.
It's in the day planner


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

I am in. I haven't been to one in alomost 2 years. Too long!! I will be dragging crusher with me..........sorry.:lol:


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy, Greg-



Burksee said:


> Sounds like a winner but I'm gonna have to wait and see. Its Mom's birthday that day and I'm not sure if we're doing something for her the weekend before or the day of.
> 
> Hey Les, are you still around Milford/Highland area these days? Almost getting the time for a M&G at the White Lake Inn! It'll soon be time for theTuesday/Wednesday night beach volleyball league at the WLI!


Strictly speaking, I'm not in the area. If there is a _female_ volleyball team in the league, it's only about 20 minutes away!  

I'm in New Hudson, intersection of Grand River/Milford Rd./Pontiac Trail....

BTW, I've noted a few more members from the general area who have registered recently; maybe this time it'll come to fruition!


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

> I'm in New Hudson, intersection of Grand River/Milford Rd./Pontiac Trail....


_subject to change_


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-



Neal said:


> _subject to change_


Har-dee-har-har!

But I'm one step ahead of you this time, kNeal.

I could move and _still_ be near one of the listed roads..... 

BTW, sorry us West-siders hijacked the M-N-G thread. We'll keep it on track from here on out.....

See y'all on the twelfth!!! :lol:


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Hey Les...any surprises planned for this time around?????


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy, Joel-



NEMichsportsman said:


> Hey Les...any surprises planned for this time around?????


Ummm.....well.....


I'll have some hair......???!!!!


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Wish I could have made it,I didn't get out of work until 7 pm:rant:


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

Nice to hang out for a few and enjoy the good conversation. I was able to learn everything I needed to know about the concrete business from Joel, and Neal had a great eBay-DNR Officer story that he shared...:help: 

Seriously, nice seeing some of the regulars as well as some new faces.


When's the next?


----------



## BigGameHunter (Feb 25, 2006)

kbkrause said:


> Nice to hang out for a few and enjoy the good conversation. I was able to learn everything I needed to know about the concrete business from Joel, and Neal had a great eBay-DNR Officer story that he shared...:help:
> 
> Seriously, nice seeing some of the regulars as well as some new faces.
> 
> ...


That concrete story was a cliff hanger of a story, kept me on the edge of my seat........


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

BigGameHunter said:


> That concrete story was a cliff hanger of a story, kept me on the edge of my seat........


You guys are cold.:lol: 

Had a great time. It was nice to meet some of the faces behind the names.:yikes: Just kidding....just kidding.


----------



## AL D. (Feb 18, 2003)

NEMichsportsman said:


> the only great Tiger tickets are the same as the Lions----FREE....wait thats not true with the Lions.....their tickets are never great!!!


Quite a game Joel, we(the Tigers) won it in the 13th inning!!!!! Not too late to get on the Tigers bandwagon!!!!!!!!!!!!:lol: :lol: :lol: Al:chillin:


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

AL D. said:


> Quite a game Joel, we(the Tigers) won it in the 13th inning!!!!! Not too late to get on the Tigers bandwagon!!!!!!!!!!!!:lol: :lol: :lol: Al:chillin:


If they are in contention when when October rolls around I might look for a seat on that bandwagon! Hope to see ya at the next one Al.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

BigGameHunter said:


> It was nice meeting everyone tonight...... Even if I did have to hangout with Neal :lol::lol:. Looking forward to the next one.


The pleasure was all yours.



> You poor guy, did he touch you? :lol:


Glenn?



> That concrete story was a cliff hanger of a story, kept me on the edge of my seat........


Engineer...I get it 



> Quite a game Joel, we(the Tigers) won it in the 13th inning!!!!!


Caught the end of that, pretty cool.

Thanks for the laughs guy.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Had a great time as alway's. Attendance was down for sure but the quality of the conversation was not!  

I'm gonna have to find out the beach volleyball schedule out here at the WLI and make plans for a M&G out this way soon!  :corkysm55 :yikes:


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Burksee said:


> Had a great time as alway's. Attendance was down for sure but the quality of the conversation was not!



Summer MNG's are usually a little down on the attendance end, but everyone always has fun!


----------



## MUSHY1 (Mar 16, 2004)

Nice to see you guys. Neal keep those folks in Lansing on the straight and narrow.... Wish i could of stayed longer, but family first, Mushy second....Oh well i will get them back on Sunday for FATHERS day.....

Mushy


----------

